# What kind of boat boat does Shelby Stanga have on Axe Men?



## reedjj

I cant seem to find this answer anywhere. If anyone knows you guys will... 

What kind of jet boat does Shelby Stanga have on Axe men? Im asking about the older boat not the newer Ranger Jet he got this season.

I sure would like to find one or one like it and fix it up...


----------



## shallowminedid

i remeber watchin either axe men or swamp people n saw most of the heavy hauling boats like they use are custom jobbies.. and shelbys really looks like a custom marsh boat with the super high land jumpin bow as i call it


----------



## shallowminedid

i see u saw this.. but here goes
Shelby Stanga - Ax Men It was custom made over 30 years ago for the purpose of surveying in shallow waters. We don't know who fabricated it as Louis isn't around to ask.
about an hour ago · Like


----------



## Cubman

Pretty sure it has a 460 and a berkeley jet pump?


----------



## gotmuddy

he must not run any kind of intake grate on that rig or it would stay clogged.


----------



## PSG-1

gotmuddy said:


> he must not run any kind of intake grate on that rig or it would stay clogged.




It has to have a grate, otherwise, debris would surely foul the impeller. While some debris will pass through the impeller, if it ingests too much, or if it encounters some vegetation like lily pads, it will definitely foul the pump. I've done it enough times with jet skis and marsh grass, running jet skis with and without intake grates, and with what they call 'top-loader' grates. On a jet ski, clearing a pump is easy, simply get in the water, with the engine shut off, reach your hand under the intake, and pull out the weeds.

On a boat, it's a different story, especially in weather too cold to get in the water and dive under the boat to clear fouling.

Most likely, he has what they call a 'stomp grate' which is a grate that pivots on the front end, and on the rear end there is a fitting attached to a push-pull cable. Operating the control from inside the boat with the engine turned off, the back of the grate hinges down, and the debris falls off, then the grate is retracted.


----------



## Canoeman

As much as you think he HAS to run a grate.. you don't, if your in deeper,sandy water with weeds you don't have much to worry about it. Weeds will pass through like a goose crappin and sand wont do to much except chew up your liner and dull your impeller.. unless its SS.

Also you think he really cares about his impeller? 

You seen the show? 

Half/all his helpers end up hurt because of his stupidity and carelessness.. If he don't care about his crew he don't care about his impeller..

all my 2cents..


----------



## fender66

I just ran across this yesterday. I don't think it's the boat you're asking about, but I believe it's an Axe Men boat.

Go to: https://www.rlmarine.net/#!__welcome

Check out the pictures on this page. It has a really nice logging boat.


----------



## PSG-1

Canoeman said:


> As much as you think he HAS to run a grate.. you don't, if your in deeper,sandy water with weeds you don't have much to worry about it. Weeds will pass through like a goose crappin and sand wont do to much except chew up your liner and dull your impeller.. unless its SS.



Maybe it's different with bigger jet pumps, you probably can get away without having a grate. But on PWC's or jetboats that use PWC engines, such as the Yamaha jetboats, running without a grate will eventually lead to fouling.




> Also you think he really cares about his impeller?
> 
> You seen the show?
> 
> Half/all his helpers end up hurt because of his stupidity and carelessness.. If he don't care about his crew he don't care about his impeller..
> 
> all my 2cents..




Quite true. This guy is like the Corvair.....dangerous at ANY speed! I sure as heck wouldn't ride anywhere with him.

He's always trying to blame the dead cousin for things that go wrong with the boat, but, to me, it looks like the cause of roughly half the issues are operator error, and the other half appear to be from a lack of proper maintenance of equipment.


----------



## lovedr79

I love the guy. It's his stuff let him tear it up. Also gotta remember a lot of its for the tv show.


----------



## gotmuddy

I dont have any experience with those boats but I would be willing to bet that the pump is big enough to chew anything up like a salad shooter.


----------



## Kevin Turner

I've not seen the show, but my buddy Curt (Miracle Marine, Potosi, MO 573-210-8000) built one or two boats for them in past.


----------



## mr cajun gator

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=253707#p253707 said:


> shallowminedid » 02 Apr 2012, 18:46[/url]"]i see u saw this.. but here goes
> Shelby Stanga - Ax Men It was custom made over 30 years ago for the purpose of surveying in shallow waters. We don't know who fabricated it as Louis isn't around to ask.
> about an hour ago · Like


It looks to be one of the boats Jerry's Boat Works. (Jerry McNett) built for LIG.


----------

